# Steps to get Canadian PR



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Friends, I am in the process of applying for Canadian PR, family profile. I am wondering if the 
process below is in the right order:

1. Appear for IELTS - self and spouse.
2. Get educational qualifications assessed - I understand there are multiple ones. Any info about appx cost and processing timings (of the multiple agencies) would be much appreciated.
3. I would also like to know how many CRS points we would get as family for below parameters:
a. Age - 37 (both self and wife)
b. Education - 3 yrs bachelors and 2 yrs masters from India (both of us).
c. IELTS - Self (R9,S7.5,L8.5,W7), spouse yet to appear (assuming 6/6/6/6 as worst case scenario).
d. Work Exp: 3 years + (all outside Canada)
4. If above points (3a,b,c) aren't sufficient for PR invite, what is the process for provincial nomination and how much time does it take? Lastly, is it a must to have IELTS for provincial nomination or educational certification is sufficient?
Any responses/advice would be very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio.../services/immigrate-canada/express-entry.html


----------

